# Dakota trial



## elwigum (Jul 24, 2008)

So I know its a bit late in the season but I've been taking pictures throughout to post so you can get some idea of how the ladies have come along. 
All but 1 plant I have is a female clone, of clone, of clone. 
Not too much to say for now but these have been outside since the middle of May.
I added a handful of powdered blood meal and some sheep manure/compost while planting them outside. Applied some sevin about 3 weeks back and haven't done much since. 
I didn't get a macro pic of the hairs yet but about half have shown (literally) a couple hairs. But I knew what they were anyway so I'm really just keeping an eye on the one seed.
I don't plan on doing much more than an occasional walk through. I'm all out of resources to contribute so they are on auto pilot from now on. 
The only thing I have available for free that I was thinking about adding was some wood ash since we've done a lot of burning lately.


----------



## elwigum (Jul 24, 2008)

Small pan


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 24, 2008)

Lookin great m8:aok:


----------



## elwigum (Jul 24, 2008)

Here is a few pics of the girls after going through reveg and hardening. As far as I can tell this is the only indica outside. While inside it did great and I though it might do the same outside.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 24, 2008)

Not looking so great


----------



## elwigum (Jul 24, 2008)

I thought that this one was toast. Even though it is probably the smallest out of all of them, I am just happy it came back.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

You may want to give them some good soil like Fox Farms Ocean Forest around the base of the plant. Something is really wrong with those ladies. How much water are they getting?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 24, 2008)

Re veg is tough on Annuals........

You confuse the plant by flowering her, typically this is the end of her life cycle.

Now she  is now trying to recover.........

It does look like you and her are trying.............

You have a great grow going on else where...........:aok: 


Try not to stress about this 1, I'm not saying neglect her 

I'm not being harsh, just realistic..........


----------



## elwigum (Jul 25, 2008)

I think every one is getting confused. I posted the pics in the wrong order. The ones behind the cage are the same ones in the above pics with the numbers. They are numbers 1, 2 3, and 5. They are all doing great. The ones behind the wires are knee and elbow high now so I'm happy with that.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 7, 2008)

the last pic u posted wit the more rectangular pic the three outdoors ones are bout wat mine all look like except for a few bigger ladies


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 7, 2008)

your afg. or indica plants dont look good..  our indica grows happy.. I'm sure you do remember my outdoor growing pictures.  I has one that rabbit or coon or ants ate the top off, I has to transparent it to organic soils, and put it under the HID light, end up a happy big indica plant,   maybe you better off take that plant to HID  if you use HPS with cooler room, it can turn up to crispy plants so HID is good and better.. be strict with organic soils too..pea moss, pertile and organic soils  simple.


----------



## elwigum (Aug 7, 2008)

So here is an update on the progress. Just about all of them have shown a few hairs but no crazy growth in that dept yet. 
If anyone has any ideas on taking the buckets back inside I would appreciate it. I only have 7 foot ceilings and would like to bring back 2-four footers but am unsure if they will double in size, which I can't have.


----------



## bigbudz (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't think I have ever seen plants that tall and that bushy in my life... Wow... just WOW!


----------



## zipflip (Aug 8, 2008)

urs are definately more taller an bushier than mine were when i last seen them last weekend.  i used mother nature for bedding for my ladies never used any extras other than couple handfulls perilite mixed with the loose dirt. 
one section of my garden is blessed wit the best dirt around here. but its crazy cuz the ones that in most sand seem to be doin much better lol. maybe its a lightin issue. if i wasnt worried bout people bein round i'd break out a chainsaw an make more clearin for light to get to em better an more. lol


----------



## elwigum (Aug 8, 2008)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> I don't think I have ever seen plants that tall and that bushy in my life... Wow... just WOW!



Oh come on now your totally B.S.in me. If your not, thank you very much. The success of these is quite counter to my semi-failure inside.

So basically all I have to do is keep them upright and alive and I'll have a good harvest of a few ounces? I have 15 total at last count. Maybe 14.

Also one other thing. Will these double in height in the next 2 months? I can't be havin that so someone let me know please.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 8, 2008)

my guess would be that they will grow quite a bit more but who knows im not a novice jus yet. i'mn still a yung jedi of the growin world. and this site has been my obi one kinobi lol...  i think i recal readin somethin how they double once they get ionto flowering...?
  but no lie bro mine most them just behind urs like maybe 2 thirds the siz eurs. i got 13  ladies myself but a few them are quite rather larger like almost to my upper mid section if i stand to em an im bout 6 ft.
  jus also noticed the bright orange shirt too.  me the person i am that just screams out at me "hey look at me"  lol jus my opinion for when goin outdoors to do such acts if illegal in our area. point to consider maybe.  especially when it comes more harvest time and it gets cooler the less likely people will to be goin outdoors hikin campin etc.. and doin jus that goin into the woods or wherever come first to late october and then that last harvest window of bout a week when u really gotta check em almost daily to get the right color of trichomes if ur goin for specifics on em quality wise. thats the part that im still stuck on in tryin to conjour up a scheme of things to appear less obvious of doin anythin say wrong.  
   Heck wit my luck and the area im in i'll be out harvestin one day or night and some hunter will  off an shoot me...  LOL  hey actually i just thought of a great idea to u as well el wigum. if ya hunt or know someone who hunts an is trustin tell em to go hunting in the neck the woods ya garden in and u'll be able to put urself in that place at that time and have a legitimate reason if encountered by anyone. also who would think of anythin seein couple hunters in october round here. bird season's open by then i think.... 
  i think im gonna try this route come the given time maybe.  go wit my old man or somethin. then u'd wanna were ya orange tank top shirt lol  jus givin ya crap.


----------



## elwigum (Aug 8, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> if i wasnt worried bout people bein round i'd break out a chainsaw an make more clearin for light to get to em better an more. lol



Zip-

You should look into this saw I got as a gift. I have gotten through some monster limbs with it.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 8, 2008)

if ya worried bout the height then maybe use some  string and tie em down. like half way to 3/4 the way up the plant tie a loose Knot round it also u'll get more sun to the lower bud sites that are normally hoarded by the big fan leaves. 
  i was plannin on doin this same to mine next time i go out see em. also herd it was better for the potency of the lower buds to get extra sun compared to all the tops that be fully exposed to all the sun all the time..

yeah but i got hiking trails round my spot tho not many go thru or near there that often but its in a place where mother nature basically has her way wit the land. no maintanance by man at all or i would go for the cuttin of trees lol. it'd be nice. maybe if i start thinnin the perimeter of the spot a lil more each time i go even if its just lil branches i can break by hand. also it wouldnt give it that fresh sawdust everywhere on the ground and saw cuts on exposing trees.  leavin someone to wonder wat the heck if seen.

pretty sweet compact portable saw there jus saw the pix.  where ya get it at i want one too  lol.. i'm tools toys anbd gadgets kinda guy.  lol   he who dies wit the most toys wins  lol



but im in for an evenin on here doin some readin and got another plate of some iso oil i whipped up last night so any ?'s or watever i'll be on a while  lol


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 8, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> my guess would be that they will grow quite a bit more but who knows im not a novice jus yet. i'mn still a yung jedi of the growin world. and this site has been my obi one kinobi lol... i think i recal readin somethin how they double once they get ionto flowering...?
> but no lie bro mine most them just behind urs like maybe 2 thirds the siz eurs. i got 13 ladies myself but a few them are quite rather larger like almost to my upper mid section if i stand to em an im bout 6 ft.
> jus also noticed the bright orange shirt too. me the person i am that just screams out at me "hey look at me" lol jus my opinion for when goin outdoors to do such acts if illegal in our area. point to consider maybe. especially when it comes more harvest time and it gets cooler the less likely people will to be goin outdoors hikin campin etc.. and doin jus that goin into the woods or wherever come first to late october and then that last harvest window of bout a week when u really gotta check em almost daily to get the right color of trichomes if ur goin for specifics on em quality wise. thats the part that im still stuck on in tryin to conjour up a scheme of things to appear less obvious of doin anythin say wrong.
> Heck wit my luck and the area im in i'll be out harvestin one day or night and some hunter will off an shoot me... LOL hey actually i just thought of a great idea to u as well el wigum. if ya hunt or know someone who hunts an is trustin tell em to go hunting in the neck the woods ya garden in and u'll be able to put urself in that place at that time and have a legitimate reason if encountered by anyone. also who would think of anythin seein couple hunters in october round here. bird season's open by then i think....
> i think im gonna try this route come the given time maybe. go wit my old man or somethin. then u'd wanna were ya orange tank top shirt lol jus givin ya crap.


it's obi wan!!!!!!!!!lololol


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 10, 2008)

amzing big plants... can't wait to see the final result


----------



## elwigum (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey thank you all for the comments.
We just got over 2 inches last night so that should be helping things out. I took a count and after pulling a male out this morning there are 28 out there. 
I think I am going to pick up some type of bloom nutes from the store this week. I have some liquid nutes but there's no way I'm dealing with all that times 28.
The rain sure helped though. The male I pulled out today I just put in the ground not more than 4 or 5 days ago from a 4 gal bucket. It wasn't showing any sex and then some rain and it was clear as day.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 10, 2008)

that was exactly how  the males i had were i hit a dry spell for couple weeks then cuple good days of rain to help some first nutes i put down run thru em an when the sun come out it was apparent who the dudes were lol.  
  28 huh? im jealous  lol naw jus playin congratulations yo. i started wit 46 total all bout 8 inches high when i put em outdoors round mid to late april then we had that last snow round the begin of may that wiped out a good half of them then we had a hellacious wind an thunder storm that blew down **** load of tree branches big an small and the limbs all fell on another 10 or so then had 2 males and now down to the last 13 ladies for the last month now and no more signs of males.  
  13?  lol  wow i got 13 ladies. now how are u superstisious people? 13 a good or bad number  lol   i just know there's some superstition wit the number 13 is all.  
  but excellent job wig.  wat kinda bloome nutes u puttin down?  i used just some jobe's plant spikes higher in the P for bloomin and jobe's spikes thruout veging too but ones high in N  i only stabbed 3 spikes in like every month or so and half way between i use a liquid fert by "expert" brand and ist high in P but i mix a really diluted batch of it more water than called for wit the liquid tho once a month between the spike stabbings lol
  yeah i hear ya on the rain thing too. it  been rainin on an off like lil showers the last few days too actually week bout. but when its dry and i gotta carry 2 six gal water jugs  over quarter mile from my water source by hand twice every watering like every 3-4 days durin the drier weeks and do it twice meanin 2 trips to water hole wit them jugs in one nite  makes me think of how i may feel if say somethin bad ever happened to them. al the blood sweat and apprehension etc that comin wit my hobby now  i'd be flippin devastated if somethin went wrong an i lost the rest.   hence why i ask bout the #13 superstition lol

lol i get a hint of discouragement wen sein pix of urs then mine round the same times an the difference but who knows butter luck  next year. i never really put anythin down wit them when i first put them in til bout few weeks later maybe month started feedin them nutes first. maybe u lucked wit the sheep **** and blood meal there. i didnt wanna rish blood meal as it would attract other animals i figure and mountain lions are  sighted monthly round here an thas the last thin i need is an encounter wit one in middle night by myself in middle of nowhere.  lol..


----------



## elwigum (Aug 12, 2008)

I haven't decided on what to buy yet. I have so many plants that I'll have to get something that makes it easy and cheap for myself. I was thinking something along the lines of a slow release fert. 

I was wondering zip, after a good rain or even a few days later how hard is it to get through your dirt? I barely have to push on the shovel after it rains and even after a few dry days its really easy. I was thinking about that when you mention the size differences. The area that they're in is a strip of land between 2 properties. The other weeds grow insanely in this area and most are about 5 to 6 feet tall so my plants have been blending well. This is all farm country and coming from a desert this is the most fertile land I've ever seen, definitely the darkest soil I've ever seen. So if these guys can get 200 bushels of corn an acre out here I should be able to get a few ounces of medicine out of 30 or so plants.

I don't know if I mentioned it but these were clones of clones and they were about 8 to 12 inches when they finished hardening off. They were taken from a flowering plant as well so they were lookin all freaky when I put them in the ground. Maybe that lent to the bushiness? Actually most of them were that way but a few were re-vegged and the "orange pot" pot was taken from a really strong vegging plant.


----------



## elwigum (Aug 12, 2008)

I went through my archive and found 3 examples of what most of mine looked like when they went in.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 12, 2008)

theres two areas i got plants at but they almost in same general area. one spot is like nothin but practically sand and them seem to be the ones that are all doin best so long as they gettin water and nutes regularly. i only got 3 in that area tho. and lil ways away i got the rest its pretty ok dirt for just comin cross it in mother nature like that round here. but as far as dirt stayin pretty soft after rain an few days.... my dirts usually always soft i put in plant spikes like once a month just for lil somethin extra boost and they go right into the soil wit ease. i can push them down in soil their whole length plus couple inches wit simple ease.

and the last pic ya just put up... my ladies were no where near urs when i put outside. they was bout more half that.  just startin their third nodes on em. and they were just some bag seed i saved for couple years from so good mids or some decent brick. so yeah if urs were pretty much predetermined sex bein clones an all that then i'd say that has lot to do witht the diff. i started from germ seeds back in late march early april sometime.  just wish mine looked that good  lol... excellent job tho... also my soil wasnty in any way prepared other than dig a hole loosen dirt mix in handful perilite and expert time release nutes high in N and put em in an half gallon water an let em be for bout few weeks and first went to se em..


----------



## zipflip (Aug 13, 2008)

hey elwigum was just curious bout somethin today after readin on helicopter fly overs lookin for mj crops. well i aint never herd really any hype of this in our neck the woods but wat u think do they really do this dsort thing round these parts  that u herd or know of.  or is it in just mostly the southern states more where they got much more and larger grows goin on.


----------



## elwigum (Aug 14, 2008)

I have spent a bit of time thinking and talking about air searching. 
I'm thinking that around my area there are more arguments as to why there isn't going to be any then why there will/might be. 
For one thing there are tons of wild hemp scattered around here. While I have never come across any, one of my two neighbors brought over 5 foot hemp plant about 2 weeks ago. That was an interesting moment for my roommates. So why would anyone want to fly around and look for pot only to have to waste the manpower to distiguish them.
The planes that have been flying around have been crop dusters for the most part. I have yet to see/hear one go directly over the property, probably because we don't have any crops and I would imagine the pilots would consider it rude. Plus one should worry more about what one doesn't hear/see rather than the overt.  
On a similar topic I heard on the radio today that one of the K9 unit officers in this area was busted with weed, paraphernalia and consumption on Sunday. I just had to laugh, and cringe.

I bought 2 types of bloom fertilizers tonight. I got 5 steaks for fruit and bloom as well as some miracle grow slow release. I know there is tons of info on here about not using the miracle grow but I don't know what else to use. The bugs are so bad I can't be out at each plant more than half a minute plus there are so many that I can't lug water ferts out to each one.
If anyone has any ideas I would love to here them. 
I only bought 5 spikes so I'll give one each to 5 plants. 

I pulled out a male today and it had quite a few slugs. I was watching Jorge Cerventes' DVD and he suggested making a circle of lime around the base of each plant so I might give that a shot but the slugs don't really seem to be hurting anything. I applied sevin a few months ago for the holes in the leaves and everything that has grown out since has been hole free. I don't even know what was causing that. In the beginning there was also some foamy spots that cleared up too.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 14, 2008)

for ferts to m,ix with watering i use expert brand its a green powder u mix wit ya water and use jobe's plant spikes they have really high numbers per the N-P-K line. and they very cheap like pack of 30-50 for maybe buck or two i use the spikes as slow release and use the water mix but dilute it like 2/4 the dose cuz im guessin the spikes will make up for the rest. and i dont wanna burn them roots either.   haven't really gave much thought to foliage sprays tho either. was considerin doin it once. and today im goin out tonight and startin  wit the cornsyrup watering  method i herd bout there a good thread by member "noodles" on corn syrup or mollasses its very technical as two other members get to a pretty good debate over the use of it and why etc... i decided im gonna try it on few girls see if there is a diff in the end.  
  i dont think there too much to worry as far as any fly overs are concerned but was jus curious if u herd anythin otherwise.  thanks.


----------



## elwigum (Aug 14, 2008)

I just picked up some black-strap molasseses from the health food store. Finally something that doesn't break the bank. This place as a whole is pricey and the smaller of the 2 bottles was only 3.06. I am only using that on the indoor ones.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 16, 2008)

so wat ya think elwigum.... ya think we'll both be able to beat the first frost this year? i been really stewin on that the last few daysi only got high once in the last few days which is the longest i gone in 2 years almost now witout and whenim sober i tend to be very worry worry bout lotta things i no control over lol..


----------



## Dub_j (Aug 16, 2008)

i hope i can beat the frost.  what kind of plants in that fence cage had that purple stem? it looks very similar to one of my plants, and idea?


----------



## elwigum (Aug 19, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> so wat ya think elwigum.... ya think we'll both be able to beat the first frost this year? i been really stewin on that the last few daysi only got high once in the last few days which is the longest i gone in 2 years almost now witout and whenim sober i tend to be very worry worry bout lotta things i no control over lol..



 Ya know I've been thinking about this for a few days now and honestly I just don't know. I have national weather data saying that there is a 90% chance of the first one by October 5th. Then I have people who live around here saying mid to late October for consistent freezes, so I don't know.
Honestly I think you (Zip) have a better chance at a harvest than I do since you're actually flowering. None of mine have formed anything beyond a single pair of hairs. So if mine don't get with the program I'll be cutting them down in mid-Sept just to get rid of them.


----------



## elwigum (Aug 19, 2008)

Dub_j said:
			
		

> i hope i can beat the frost.  what kind of plants in that fence cage had that purple stem? it looks very similar to one of my plants, and idea?



The one that has more of a purple hue is an indica that I harvested and them re-vegged and then hardened off. While I was hardening it off it turned really purple, as did some of the other plants. I assumed it was a chemical that toughened it up for the outdoors.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 19, 2008)

elwigum said:
			
		

> Ya know I've been thinking about this for a few days now and honestly I just don't know. I have national weather data saying that there is a 90% chance of the first one by October 5th. Then I have people who live around here saying mid to late October for consistent freezes, so I don't know.
> Honestly I think you (Zip) have a better chance at a harvest than I do since you're actually flowering. None of mine have formed anything beyond a single pair of hairs. So if mine don't get with the program I'll be cutting them down in mid-Sept just to get rid of them.



really tho i think they might be able to survive a really ever so slight frost  one time but who knows. im jus thinkin this cuz mine so far have with stood alot from mother nature already  especially after i put them outside an we get a freak late small snow that packed like 4 inches of it on ground tho it was all melted by noon but i'm not sure if that was wat killed off  almost half of my gross put down outdoors which was originally 43 or 46 giver or take all bout 6 inches tall if i member right lol but it also coulda just been shock prior to the snow i not sure as after i put them outside bout 2 weeks before the storm i hadn't gone back to my gardenb for  the first almost month of their grow. was tied up life wise for a bit there lol.... came back to em erly june  about and only found like half  left standing .  
  i'll post a thread askin around if anyone else has  fought frost wit their grows an ask for  some words of wisdom on it (fingers crossed)

  found another male too.  pix of it on my grow link below in sig.

just posted the thread hopefully good answers advice wisdom will come to me http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=302928#post302928


----------



## elwigum (Aug 28, 2008)

So after a few weeks without rain I decided to manually water the ladies since my slow release pellets weren't going to dissolve themselves. After all that work it rains last night for a few minutes.
Well here is an update on the flowering. I don't know if these ladies can wrap things up in 4 to 6 weeks but we'll see. 
The one that is most flowered out is the two 4 gallon buckets I just put in the ground last week. I mixed the pellets in with the root base and they were starting within a few days. If I were to do this again I think that I would grow them in the buckets and put them in the ground after the solstice. The ones I just put in are ready to take off and they are nice and petite.

Most of the plants are 5 to 6 feet with one at 7 already. I don't suppose they will feel like getting shorter and stealthier in the next month.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 28, 2008)

Awesome grow buddy


----------



## zipflip (Aug 28, 2008)

from looks of ya pix, mine are  just right long side urs as far as progress goes.

Dont be so pessimistic bro,  lol  they should prevail. (crossin fingers) i posted a thread  askin how mj handles frost and way it sounds  they can handle a few light frosts which i think is wat io was more fraid of myself too.

  i had to pull 4 males in the last four months and i  found two more that were like MIA lol.  a storm blew som trees down round my grow couple months back broke off a few plants and killed couple but there were stumps of them two remainin im guessin cuz the two i discovewred are now only bout foot tall and startin to move into flower as wel;l  right long side the others. so im gonna have two bonzai MJ's lol  they cuterthan the dickens  lol.

i'll be devastated if they dont make it til maturity myself:-(  
  my tallest one now is up to my chin by almost couple inches.  and it for sure a female. so that makes me ecstatic. and my biggest prior ended up bein male so that sucked. 
  if worse comes to worse and it gets too frosty at night i guess i'll be doin some october campin in my car so i can put some gunny potato sacks over them at night and take em back off first light.  that'll be interesting im sure lol but who kows.  
  so how but u?  any males pop out or herms at all for u? 

  I wish u luck and crossin my fingerrs  for both us on our  comin october seasonal situation man.   
  i'm definately  doin some indoors this winter startin it round thanksgiving time assuming i get my  grow box and set up built and all the necessary materials etc...
   But good luck man.  thanks for sharrin the pix.  u take any updated full body shots of the gals   fully exposed? lol

P.S.   ur first pic... ur stems are really reddish/purple... is that just per the strain u got there or if not i think u might have some sort a deficiency goin on there. im no expert but i read alot bout purpling stems being result of magnesium deficiency or sorts... Can anyone  here confirm this?


----------



## elwigum (Aug 29, 2008)

So here is another update. The little 4 gallon transplants are way more developed than the rest. I suppose this is due to me mixing the fert pellets with the roots when I put them in the ground. The rest of the plants I just sprinkled the recommended dose around the base. I could only afford a couple of fert steaks so I put those around the multiple plant sights.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 29, 2008)

Awesome grow buddy


----------



## zipflip (Aug 29, 2008)

no sign of buds yet for u either huh?

the orange pot one looks pretty intense tho.


----------



## elwigum (Aug 29, 2008)

Zip

I would say that the two 4 gallon buckets I put in a few weeks ago look to be at about the 2 or 3 weeks stage if they were indoors. Other than those everything coming along just slowly.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 31, 2008)

i hear ya i just had to pull my beefiest plant this mornin too.  male again. thats 5 in 3 weeks. i hope they done sproutin balls man.  
  got a bunch new pix on my grow too. 
  are u gettin a chain of really hot humid days an cool dry nights too?
  i sweat my bum off all day and i can see my breath practically at night.  lol  its not cool.


----------



## elwigum (Aug 31, 2008)

Yesterday and today were a bit hotter than the normal around my parts. But before that it has been very very nice. Highs around mid 70s and lows around low 60s. According to google's weather it's supposed to be warm like it is now through Monday, but after that it's claiming that there will be a huge drop in temps, highs and lows, of about 20 degrees. It was predicting mid 60's for highs so I'll see. I think that the mini heat wave we are getting now is because of Hurricane Gustav.


----------



## elwigum (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm sure that anyone who has had to cut down a full grown female in bloom knows the pain. Oh well, had to do it, can't have a 6 foot, deep green plant sticking out like a sore thumb for anyone to spot. 

Also, anyone else have to change their shorts after crop dusters fly over?


----------



## elwigum (Sep 3, 2008)

Rain is a good thing. >2 inches and a few days of wind


----------



## elwigum (Sep 3, 2008)

Stealthy


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 3, 2008)

Why not just whack her in half? Then she would only be 3 foot and you could still salvage something, or hell tie her down with a stake.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 3, 2008)

they look nice man.  last night it got down to almost 30 round here. and frosted further north actually.  aint been out to check mine yet but  hopefully the cold hasnt corrupted them.  i dont like this weather streak of cooler temps we been gettin lately.  all the hot cold then hot then cold its gotta be hella stress on them.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 6, 2008)

elwigum said:
			
		

> Rain is a good thing. >2 inches and a few days of wind


  we been gettin on an off rain all week now and like urs mine took off like bottle rockets man.  mine are all (ten left) confirmed ladies as of tonite. got the tiny colas formin on the tops of all now. full of hairs.  its amazin how much changes in under a week wit these ladies...


----------



## elwigum (Sep 7, 2008)

More rain last night for a bit. 
This coloring is on all the plants so I guess it is something in the soil or ferts.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 7, 2008)

elwigum said:
			
		

> More rain last night for a bit.
> This coloring is on all the plants so I guess it is something in the soil or ferts.


 
looks kinda pretty tho. the colors...  lol maybe ya got a purple strain or somethin goin on there.  u used bagseed right? or u order specific strains?


----------



## zipflip (Sep 8, 2008)

i got bored tonight so i went out to lay out watch the stars out wit my ladies and a fat one and i noticed that 3 of my plants tops are startin to look similar to the last pix ya posted.  
  so now i'm curious also as to why urs are turnin that color. i guess i no experience in growin this far so i could not say.  someone else?


----------



## elwigum (Sep 10, 2008)

These are clones that I started a year ago.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 10, 2008)

elwigum said:
			
		

> These are clones that I started a year ago.


 
u started clones a year ago and they been growing since up to this day for whole year??? seems like lotta veg time, not?  lol  oh well they still look great.
 i really wish i could afford a digital camera dangit. i usually visit grow at night an my cell cam dont take  pix at night worth a beans lol.


----------



## elwigum (Sep 11, 2008)

No I have been growing this line for a year indoors but when spring came I took some and put them outside. I just cut down and hung all of those so check out my other thread soon for updates.

More rain last night too.


----------



## elwigum (Sep 17, 2008)

After a few week cool down and some rain, now were looking at the next few weeks of 50/80 degree days. I would say that is about perfect. Just hope it's enough.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 17, 2008)

weather here is bout the same as urs and im hopin its enough too.  
love the photo edit job... LOL  
  all my plants have stayed pretty much all shorter than my heads height. its for the better tho. more stealth tho. but only 3 of mine are actually budding along real nice. but from the looks of the leaves on them i can say definately they indica or indica dom. but the others i know are all sativa dom. as the barely budding yet. they just showin hairs really and just gettin denser more congested tops wit leaves is bout all.   i think i might be just makin some cheap hash out them come harvest if they don't produce any real sizeable yeild tho.  
  ya ever figure out  the purpling of ya lil buds in them one pix?  mine are doin the same thing and was jus curious


----------



## zipflip (Sep 17, 2008)

elwigum said:
			
		

> No I have been growing this line for a year indoors but when spring came I took some and put them outside. I just cut down and hung all of those so check out my other thread soon for updates.
> 
> More rain last night too.


 
which thread is that?


----------



## elwigum (Sep 17, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28834&page=2


----------



## elwigum (Sep 19, 2008)

I never did figure out where the purple hue came from. The plants are looking great. I hear you on the hash part. When I saw them triching up I was thinking that it wasn't a total loss. 
From what weather.com is showing it looks like the next week will be great. These last few days have been just wonderful. Imagine an entire summer in these parts with 50/83 days with rain once or twice a week. 
Anyway after that it looks like it will be getting chilly. I will be keeping a close eye on the lows and it looks like around the first of Oct it will be getting into the danger zone. I think I want to put my greenhouse over 2 of the biggest closest ones and build 2 makeshift greenhouses for my 2 three footers. 
I'm thinking the greenhouses will be absolutely necessary to get a finished product.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 19, 2008)

elwigum said:
			
		

> I never did figure out where the purple hue came from. The plants are looking great. I hear you on the hash part. When I saw them triching up I was thinking that it wasn't a total loss.
> From what weather.com is showing it looks like the next week will be great. These last few days have been just wonderful. Imagine an entire summer in these parts with 50/83 days with rain once or twice a week.
> Anyway after that it looks like it will be getting chilly. I will be keeping a close eye on the lows and it looks like around the first of Oct it will be getting into the danger zone. I think I want to put my greenhouse over 2 of the biggest closest ones and build 2 makeshift greenhouses for my 2 three footers.
> I'm thinking the greenhouses will be absolutely necessary to get a finished product.


aint ya the least worried bout anyone spottin them either from air or from afar wit makeshift greenhouses over them all out in middle of open  land?  
i thought bout the same thing but for me the risk outweighs the harvest by far for me. if it comes the time that they not gonna be able to finish up due to weather bein consistently colder to handle then i'm afraid i may have to rip em up and if nothin else do hash out the premature ones and keep for smoke the ones that  are premature but yet still render smokeable, buzz wise.


----------



## elwigum (Sep 19, 2008)

I think I have done as much activism, education and letter writing as I can to make this medicine available but to no avail. 
The lengths and risks one must go to obtain something that works...


----------



## elwigum (Sep 19, 2008)

Frosty


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 19, 2008)

Plants are lookin great. The purple can be from the cooler weather. I have heard when plants get colder, they will turn purple. I have a couple that did that in our group when the night got a bit cooler. 
I have to agree with the idea of a makeshift green house, but watch our for mildew from moisture build up. You almost have to remove the plastic as often as you can or ventilate real good. 
Alls looking pretty good.


----------



## elwigum (Sep 22, 2008)

Bad wind storm came through this weekend and broke or wind whipped all the plants. I had to cut them all down. No harvest for me.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 23, 2008)

wow man are u serious?  we got a crazy lightning show saturday night round 2am that went right north of us, and a good thunderstorm last night but no real damagin weather.   
  i got hills surroundin my grow maybe why i survived the whole summer wit some the storms we've had.
  i'm sorry for ya loss man, really.  u still got ya indoor ones tho right or u out a harvest this year totally?
   did ya try makin hash out them or anythin at all?


----------

